# Tick Identification!!!



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Last night, 6/10/22 my wife brought my 4 year old daughter into the house with this tick latched onto her scalp. We live in West Jordan and she had been playing at the neighbors house. She also played with their dog that day too.
We don’t know exactly for how long, since my wife did here hair earlier in the day and did not notice anything. As she swears she didn’t.
Iv honestly never dealt with a tick bite so, I did what came to mind.
I pinched the tick from the butt side, (I now know that’s the wrong side)
But, pinched with tweezers and pulled on that azzhole firmly for a good 30 seconds. He wouldn’t let go but, finally it pulled free taking a small chunk of skin with it.
We immediately washed the bite out with rubbing alcohol and then put an anti-septic on it. About 30 mins later we put a warm rag over it for a few minutes.
My wife is into that essential oils shiz, so she did some of that too. The kind with “antibiotic properties”. Hey if it works, I won’t complain.

I need help Identifying this tick please!
Im thinking Deer tick or Dog tick?


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I asked someone far more knowledgeable then myself. 
What I got back was:
"Can't tell without seeing the scoot up close"
"Engorged females like that are really hard to see"

and the attached picture.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Looks like a ringer for a dog tick to me


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Someone would need to be an expert to know what kind of tick that is- with how engorged it is. I see ticks that look like that in bears, deer, dogs, elk, etc.
Just my 2 cents, that tick has been biting longer than just the same day. That much redness surrounding the bite area usually takes a couple days to show. Be mindful of any symptoms over the next 10 days. I've had close friends and family get lyme and rocky mtn spotted fever. Rough stuff to deal with.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

This pattern on the shield makes me think the American dog tick


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

The two black lines also look like an engorged Rocly Mtn Tick.




__





Rocky Mountain Wood Tick (group)







identify.us.com





But either way, lets stop talking about ticks. I hate them.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I've pulled several out of my dog that look like that, but I don't know anything about tick ID. One removal strategy I've found that works is rotate the tick's behind with a pencil eraser (or something similar) for a minute or two. They eventually get annoyed enough to back out and then you can kill them.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

In all my years hunting in Utah, I have never seen a tick on myself or my dogs. Really makes me wonder if I'm just not checking the dogs closely enough.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I hunted Kitty Kats, bears, and bobcats with a guy in the 90's. He liked to give everyone Indian nicknames. (Ya, I know, can't do the now. But, he wasn't ignorant about it and didn't mean it badly). 

My name ended up being 8 tick. Every time we hunted out west......I would come back with a tick or two. One day we had been on the horses all morning mostly riding in brush, and after we got back I started cooking breakfast in the cabin. 
I could feel stuff crawling around me.......I ended up pulling 8 ticks off me that morning. Had one of the other burners going on the stove and throw them in the flame. So I've seen plenty of them in my day. 
They never bothered me, and I never worried about what kind of tick they were.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Worst day I remember I had 6 on me at the end of the day. That after bush whacking in oak brush for several hours.

I've picked up enough of them that I started spraying my pants in particular with permethrin.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

All these years of hunting, skinning deer and elk... never had a tick on me.

Fleas now... thats a different story, stupid cottontails... grrrrr..

-DallanC


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

DallanC said:


> All these years of hunting, skinning deer and elk... never had a tick on me.
> 
> Fleas now... thats a different story, stupid cottontails... grrrrr..
> 
> -DallanC


Not to change the subject, but have you ever found a good way around that? I never used to care. I never had an issue with them sticking around on me or on my dog. But now I skin them as I shoot them and put them in my vest. I can't decided if there are more now than there were then or if I just have a lower tolerance for them. I always wondered if they'd live long enough in my vest to take up root in my house, on my dogs, etc....


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

No idea... last one I shot wasn't more than 30 yards from the truck. I circled around the thick brush to see if I could kick up another one. IDK if the carcass started to cool or what, but it wasn't dead more than a few minutes when i picked it up by a hind leg. Was walking over to the truck and felt a tickling feeling on my wrist, looked down and saw 4 fleas wandering up my arm. Looked closer at the bunny and saw it was covered in black spots. Poor thing must have lived a life of torment,

An old trapper friend used to spray RAID in a garbage bag then put rabbits in there for a while to kill any surface bugs. He'd remove and skin them later... I was mighty skeptical about that being a safe thing to do with a food source so I never tried it. I guess you could stuff them in a gallon ziplock then into the cooler to get the bugs dormant then skin later... IDK.

I'm open to suggestions.

-DallanC


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

My go to on rabbits for fleas is to wait to hunt them until it's below 45 outside, cache the dead ones along the path, mark it on my OnX, then put them in my vest an hour or so later. They still have a few usually, but way fewer than when they first die


----------



## salmotrutta81 (Jun 24, 2008)

I recommend using Tick Spotters at University of Rhode Island. 









Submit to TickSpotters


Upload your tick photo — top side up — and answer a few questions to get started. Please only upload JPG files, no PNG files. Click our photo tips below to learn how to take your best tick photo ever! Also, please only submit one tick per submission. Top side – CORRECT! Send! Bottom side […]




web.uri.edu





It is free to submit a picture of the tick. You want to get a good top down view of any tick you submit the picture of. It asks some basic questions like where were you, date, etc. You will get a report back from them within a few days and it is FREE. They will tell you what tick species it is, life-stage as well as common bacterial diseases the tick species identified carries. 

I hope this helps, it is a great resource to have.


----------



## Dexter (Sep 23, 2018)

I have found 4 on my horse and one on myself about 3 weeks ago at East canyon management area. The vet I spoke with says that to remove them is fine the way you did, you just have to wait for them to let go. I put iodine on the bite area afterwards. It healed up nicely. I had a friend that had 4 of them on him. He used a hot needle and poked near the ticks head and they backed themselves out.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

I was in South Carolina back in early May. A few days after I got back home I felt something under my belt line. I thought it was a skin tag at first and thought it was strange because I never get those. Then I remembered while the kids were on the beach I poked around some in the pines, until I noticed I had ticks crawling all over me. Talk about a Chinese fire drill. I went running out of the woods throwing clothes off. 

Anyways, one of the little devil bas***** made it home with me. It was a Lonestar Tick. 

Google Alpha-gal disease if you really want to get paranoid about tick bites. 

Also, my cousin has Lyme disease. He had it for years until a doctor that gave a shat finally really listened to him. What a painful crummy disease.


----------

